# study abroad



## mongolian (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi! i'm mongolian.From my childhood life i want to study abroad. but due to lack of money i can't go. I want to go to Australia for my further studies.But I can't. I have heard that in Australia studing is very good.


----------



## imampiero (Jul 17, 2013)

i think there are so many Scholarship, u can try.


----------



## Rhianna Holmes (Aug 14, 2013)

I know a few people who are with student exchange programs, but I'm not sure if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## aspiresquare (Mar 26, 2013)

*Australian Immigration Consultancy*

Hello Everybody.

I am New here from Australian Immigration Consultancy Company. We Provide Custom word wide Australian Immigration Consultancy service as per client requirement. So if you have any question about Australian Immigration Consultancy are welcome.

Thanks.


----------

